# Safari est une grosse merde



## patple (10 Juillet 2013)

Je sais qu'il est d'usage dans ce forum de dire que c'est flash Player (ou d'autres d'ailleurs) qui en est une. Mais pour moi c'est Safari depuis ML. Plus moyen d'avoir des vidéos de presse qui utilisent en général FP, plus de grand écran sur les vidéos You Tube etc. Bref je vais passer à Chrome où il n'y a pas tous ces problèmes.
J'ai déjà placé un post sur P2P, Video en ligne mais sans grand succès.
J'en ai marre de Safari et je commence à généraliser à Apple (je suis Apple depuis la fin des années 80, alors pas la peine de m'injurier, je connais la boîte probablement mieux que beaucoup ici).
Si quelqu'un veut bien suivre, merci. En attendant direction "Chrome".


----------



## pierreko (10 Juillet 2013)

Aucun problème sur aucun de mes macs avec Safari, tout fonctionne bien, tout comme n'importe lequel de mes iDevices. 
Tu ferais mieux de mettre ton post dans Réactions puisqu'a priori tu ne cherches pas de solution.

Donc non je ne dirais pas que Safari est une grosse merde. J'ai essayé tous les grands navigateurs (sauf IE, faut pas déconner) sur mon mac et ça reste Safari le plus performant et le plus stable pour moi.


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2013)

Ha bah non j'ai commencé avant toi, mais je suis assez d'accord sur Safari, quelque soit la version ou l'OS, c'est en plus assez plantogène et incapable de restaurer les pages avant le crash. Chrome est nettement supérieur.


----------



## pierreko (11 Juillet 2013)

Bah écoutez ça fait des années que j'utilise Safari, j'ai jamais eu aucun des soucis que vous citez.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Juillet 2013)

Safari est pas mal. Chrome me va bien aussi. C'est plus une question d'utilisation et d'ergonomie.
Pour ma part, ca fait un bout de temps que je suis passé à Chrome (pour uniformiser nav sur Mac et PC) mais j'utilise de temps à autre Safari sans pb et je trouve Chrome pas exempt de défauts non plus (le poid notamment), donc...


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2013)

En guise de synthèse : toujours avoir au moins deux navigateurs, avec ou sans Safari


----------



## pierreko (11 Juillet 2013)

Ça peut être bien oui en effet. J'avais fait ça pendant un temps, Safari + Chrome, mais j'utilisais que Safari donc j'ai viré Chrome... Lol


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juillet 2013)

pierreko a dit:


> Ça peut être bien oui en effet. J'avais fait ça pendant un temps, Safari + Chrome, mais j'utilisais que Safari donc j'ai viré Chrome... Lol


Même si on n'utilise qu'un seul navigateur, il est conseillé d'en avoir quand même deux : imagine que le 1er soit corrompu Tu es du coup bien dans la mouise pour en télécharger un autre


----------



## patple (12 Juillet 2013)

Bon, je suis passé sur Chrome qui ne me fait aucun souci. Cela étant, je regrette l'interface de Safari et que personne n'ait pu me donner l'ombre d'une piste quant à la disparition du bouton "plein écran" des videos YouTube et sur l'impossibilité de lire les vidéos de presse qui disent qu'il faut FlashPlayer alors que le plugin est installé, ClickToFlash activé ou non.

Je voudrais bien disposer des deux navigateurs qui fonctionneraient tous les deux.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2013)

patple a dit:


> Bon, je suis passé sur Chrome qui ne me fait aucun souci. Cela étant, je regrette l'interface de Safari et que personne n'ait pu me donner l'ombre d'une piste quant à la disparition du bouton "plein écran" des videos YouTube et sur l'impossibilité de lire les vidéos de presse qui disent qu'il faut FlashPlayer alors que le plugin est installé, ClickToFlash activé ou non.
> 
> Je voudrais bien disposer des deux navigateurs qui fonctionneraient tous les deux.


Sur Safari peut être desinstaller proprement Flash player avec le desinstalleur fourni par Adobe et réinstaller la dernière version  J'ai toujours fait comme ça 
Maintenant je ne saurai pas en dire plus Flash n'est plus sur mon mac 
Pour Youtube je me sers de l'application Tuba sur le MAS


----------



## patple (12 Juillet 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Sur Safari peut être desinstaller proprement Flash player avec le desinstalleur fourni par Adobe et réinstaller la dernière version  J'ai toujours fait comme ça
> Maintenant je ne saurai pas en dire plus Flash n'est plus sur mon mac
> Pour Youtube je me sers de l'application Tuba sur le MAS



Merci pour la réponse. Mais bien sûr, j'ai déjà (plusieurs fois) désinstallé FP avec le logiciel d'Adobe sans succès. Mais je vois que Safari ne pose des problèmes pas simplement à moi. Avant ML, je n'avais pas tous ces problèmes, sous L tout fonctionnait très bien. 

Bon, je fais avec chrome, mais l'interface n'est vraiment pas terrible.


----------



## Rémi M (14 Juillet 2013)

> disparition du bouton "plein écran" des videos YouTube



Aucun problème de ce côté pour ma part, ce bouton est toujours présent et fonctionne parfaitement.

_Toutes les mises à jour sont effectuées._


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Juillet 2013)

Moi j'ai jamais eu vraiment de problème avec Safari sauf depuis quelques temps avec mon power mac G5 mais c'est à cause d'adobe qui ne fait plus de maj (c'te bande de bâta...pardon) . Après je reste aussi convaincus que Chrome va plus vite et crash moins. Le nouvel IE est assez surprenant aussi mais par éthique je ne polluerai pas mes macs avec ça. 

Par contre je n'aime pas du tout mozilla.


----------



## patple (17 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Moi j'ai jamais eu vraiment de problème avec Safari sauf depuis quelques temps avec mon power mac G5 mais c'est à cause d'adobe qui ne fait plus de maj (c'te bande de bâta...pardon) . Après je reste aussi convaincus que Chrome va plus vite et crash moins. Le nouvel IE est assez surprenant aussi mais par éthique je ne polluerai pas mes macs avec ça.
> 
> Par contre je n'aime pas du tout mozilla.



Depuis que je suis passé sur Chrome je n'ai plus le moindre problème avec les videos et, moi aussi, je trouve Chrome très rapide. Bon, l'interface est moins bien que celle de Safari, c'est vrai, mais on s'y fait. J'ai enlevé Safari du dock et je ne m'en porte que mieux. 
Désolé Apple mais les guéguerres avec les autres sociétés peuvent indisposer tes fidèles!!!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2013)

c'est quoi Safari?
connais pas

Sur tous les OS ( pece et macs) j'ai toujours au minimum 2 navigateurs ( et plusieurs comptes utilisateurs)
pour la raison rappelée par Sly54
en cas de couac avec un seul navigateur ou un seul compte on est mal !

coté mac  j'ai 4 ou 5  navigateurs selon les machines
et je me sers rarement de Safari


En  ce moment FF et Chrome sont en tête
( et opera , pas le dernier , ceux d'avant beaucoup plus malins que le 15)

petit coup de nostalgie
mon navigateur préferé fut l'astucieux et défunt Shiira ,une merveille, et sur les anciens OS c'était icab


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Juillet 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est quoi Safari?
> connais pas
> 
> Sur tous les OS ( pece et macs) j'ai toujours au minimum 2 navigateurs ( et plusieurs comptes utilisateurs)
> ...



Eh bien Pascal, je suis entièrement de ton avis (et je plussoie les remarques de Sly54 !) malgré tout ce que je lis concernant SAFARI je ne lui donne pas (loin de là) la première place ! Il faut toujours avoir plusieurs cordes à son arc, surtout si cela est possible: et c'est le cas !
A bon entendeur.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est quoi Safari?
> connais pas
> 
> Sur tous les OS ( pece et macs) j'ai toujours au minimum 2 navigateurs ( et plusieurs comptes utilisateurs)
> ...


Pour ma part, j'ai jamais pu utiliser Opera jusqu'à cette dernière mouture adoptée façon coup de foudre  Pour le reste je fonctionne pareil , mais bon sang que Safari est triste et pataud et avec flash non installé c'est le coup de blues assuré même si on gagne en vélocité sans l'horrible clicktoflash roi du plantage


----------



## patple (18 Juillet 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est quoi Safari?
> connais pas
> 
> Sur tous les OS ( pece et macs) j'ai toujours au minimum 2 navigateurs ( et plusieurs comptes utilisateurs)
> ...



Je ne sais pas...On dit que c'est une grosse bête étrange que l'on trouve dans certaines contrées d'Afrique. Il paraît qu'elle est très massive et lente mais que malgré tout, comme l'Homme, elle est née d'une histoire de "pomme"


----------

